# 24 hours....no poop!



## Paxton (May 28, 2009)

Silly question, Paxton hasn't pooped for 24 hour now and am just wondering if I should be worried yet. He is completely fine otherwise, eating, drinking, playing, as normal.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

As long as he is eating, drinking, and acting fine, I wouldn't worry about it for now. If you head into 48 hours and still nothing, I would probably be inclined to call the vet.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Well, that is unusual...could be a bit constipated???? Maybe try adding some fiber like pure pumpkin (not pumpkin pie mix) to his next meal to help clear things out.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

As long as everything else is normal I wouldn't be concerned yet. Certainly something to keep a close eye on though.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'd be keeping my eye on things.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Odd, odd. Has this happened before? Could he have pooped on the sly?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Has he been on any medication? Definitely try some pumpkin.


----------



## Paxton (May 28, 2009)

This has happened before but he was on medication then so I didn't think much of it. 

Paxton eats the raw diet and the only thing I can think is that he hasn't had food with bone in it for 3 days now, maybe that would do it, I don't know.
I pulled pumpkin out of the freezer and will give it in his kong later.
Thanks

(I thought I already posted this, but it didn't work, so if it comes up twice that is why)


----------



## Paxton (May 28, 2009)

Success....we have poop! YEA!!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

That's great!! Glad things are moving along normally haha  

(we need help, really, being this excited by dog crap)


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

missmarstar said:


> That's great!! Glad things are moving along normally haha
> 
> (we need help, really, being this excited by dog crap)


Lol, for real. Every time Flora has a solid poop I get really excited and tell someone about it (usually my mother, poor soul.)

Glad Paxton is well!


----------



## Paxton (May 28, 2009)

So true...when he went into "poo" position I got so excited I almost scared him out of position! And afterwards he got a huge hug.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Glad that everything worked out. You can rest easier.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I had this worry with Rip when he came to me on Sunday. It wasn't until the next day I think he went. He was eating and drinking normally.

And when he did, I thought I was going to need a Bulldozer LOL


----------

